# WD My Book TiVo Extender



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

I finally got around to add my old WD external extender to my new Bolt. I had used the WD with my Romio before, prior to selling the Roamio last year.

My Bolt does not recognize it. Any idea what's going on? I am using e-satta connection, just like before.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

There have been posts about the connector not seating right. You might search the thread about connector problems.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

As suggested, I did some search on these threads, and found out a new eSATA cable is needed for the Bolt. Called TiVo and they are mailing me one for free. No questions asked. Awesome TiVo!


----------



## DEC2955 (May 3, 2009)

JoeKustra said:


> There have been posts about the connector not seating right. You might search the thread about connector problems.


Did TIVO change the eSATA port on all newer devices?
As I am having the same issue with trying to get an Extender that works just find on other "Roamio Basic" DVRs but does not want to work on a new "Roamio OTA"??


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

DEC2955 said:


> Did TIVO change the eSATA port on all newer devices?
> As I am having the same issue with trying to get an Extender that works just find on other "Roamio Basic" DVRs but does not want to work on a new "Roamio OTA"??


I'm the wrong person to ask. I had the external drive on my Premiere. When I got a Roamio, I took the 1TB drive out and installed it in my Roamio. I don't like external drives except for backups.


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

The eSata port is deeper on the Bolt. I had the same issue, but instead of waiting for my free cable, I took my Dremel and cut back some of the plastic coating to allow the cable to fit in deeper.


----------

